

Obama Seeks 'On-Ramp' for More Startups to Go Public - rupachaturvedi
http://www.businessweek.com/smallbiz/running_small_business/archives/2012/01/obama_seeks_on-ramp_for_more_startups_to_go_public.html

======
frasertimo
This is definitely a plus overall, even if there are one or two potential
flaws. What's concerning for Startup Visa proponents is that the Visa risks
being overshadowed by these changes or seen as a bridge too far by wary
politicians. I think if you're a Startup Visa supporter in or outside the US,
then you can agree that the Visa is far more significant for the US tech
startup industry than these current suggestions.

------
schnaars
Awesome, I was beginning to miss that little Pets.com sock puppet.

------
gerggerg
Yay, loosening regulations on wall street. Lets let startups without enough
financial knowledge and market power to create a real IPO jump into being
publicly traded.

I see this going really well.

~~~
jacoblyles
There does not exist a homogenous entity called "regulation" where more of it
is good and less of it is bad. There are plenty of regulations that accomplish
no useful purpose, and even more whose benefits are less than the costs they
impose upon commerce.

I would hazard to guess that making it harder for small businesses to go
public was one of those unintended consequences of regulation that do more
harm than good. Sarbox, or at least a portion of it, ought to be repealed.

